# Herbs to boost libido??



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I really don't where else to post this so here it is, my libido is umm, non-existent. I stopped nursing a couple months ago and had a surge of sex drive and then it just drove away so to say, I cannot get in the mood. I know it could be just being plain worn out from having a toddler, but geesh, I just don't know what to do. Does anyone know of any herbs that can bring it back, or anything that could for that matter? I'm just curious if there is anything that could help, actually a vacation and a long nap might







.


----------



## tjlsmom (Jan 25, 2008)

Not sure what the answer is, but I'm in the same boat as you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texmama (Jun 4, 2005)

I've heard Arginine works (don't take if you have herpes though... it might trigger an outbreak.)


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Count me in too!
I did bring this up with an GYN, and she was basically "this is what happens when you get older blah blah blah!"
I'm only 35!! Life is looking great for dh!!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, I feel sorry for my DH, I just wish there was something I could do to make myself feel more into "it". I mean all I really want to do is sleep, after running after DD all day I have no extra energy to expend, ugh...I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

check out organic maca root powder-- it works!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I was just going to say that about maca. For libido and response. Don't let DH take it, though,


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

One question about the maca, I see there is a maca TTC group and I am not wanting to TTC, does is boost fertility? Because I don't think I need to being doing that right now, although it does kinda get a little glimmer of desire in my brain







.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know if it increases fertility but desire to have sex and HAVING sex is a big component of fertility so I guess it does in that respect. All I know is that it regulates your hormones in a way and increases energy and libido.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

Try Maca!

I have absolutely noooo sex drive. I breastfeed around the clock and barely get any sleep. I took maca after I stopped BFing DD1 and it worked! Does any one know if it can be taken while BFing?


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lachingona1* 
Try Maca!

I have absolutely noooo sex drive. I breastfeed around the clock and barely get any sleep. I took maca after I stopped BFing DD1 and it worked! Does any one know if it can be taken while BFing?

Definitely can be taken while BFing. It's basically just a root vegetable. It is like a sweet potato!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Well this sounds like it may be the cure I'm looking for, where would I get it? The local health food store or do I have to order it online?


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

check out the TTC with Maca thread in TTC forum


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

DEFINATELY going to be picking up some of that. Poor DH, we're newlyweds and only 22yo and I still have virtually no desire! All I wanna do is cuddle. Once you get me in the mood, I'm fine- but I will fight tooth and nail to get there! I'm also curious where to get it?


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is where I ordered my Maca, the woman who runs it is amazing and answers ALL your questions. Her maca is very affordable/organic/great. Her email is [email protected]
and her name is Karen ******, she is a clinical herbalist. Here is her EBay Store: http://stores.ebay.com/Desert-Botanicals-and-Herbs


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Pacific Botanicals has organic root at a good price and rumor says that it is a milder flavor than the maca from Mountain Rose Herbs. Both PB and MRH have good reputations around here.

Be forewarned: maca is not a flavor that we normally encounter and it may take some getting used to. Putting it in recipes with bananas, peanut butter, and/or chocolate tend to cover it pretty well but it really dries things out. So experiment with it--and then hit the sheets


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info/contact for maca... anything else out there?

I went through PPD and ild PTSD after dd1 was born and my libido barely survived. DD2's arrival was emotionally/mentally wonderful but physically rough and it's been almost a year without DTD. I just have no interest. And it's killing dh!

So I'm about ready to try anything.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Aromatheraputic sandalwood and rose always helped me.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

damiana is an aphrodisiac, mixed with lemon balm in a tea it is really good. (you can order both loose herbs or get it from your local store and mix your own blend)my DH used to call it the "horny tea". It works GREAT for men and women
















ETA- Damiana also boosts fertility in both men and women so it's an added bonus!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I find all my hormonal issues are happier when I'm taking red raspberry leaf. RRL is just plain good for you anyway.

I'm TOTALLY in that no-libido boat too, so I'm very appreciative of this thread. I need to look into that maca stuff. DH would be eternally greatful.

I have also found that it helps me a lot to get out of 'mommy mode' by getting baby to sleep, then taking the time for a backrub or whatever...I've talked with dh about this and he's very willing to help me get into it (because of course then it's better for him too, lol!) I've always been emotionally willing, but physically just blah...but once we get going I usually like it, so we just do it anyway, and that helps with the not-doing-it tension that we used to get.


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

oooooh I am going to get me some Maca.







:


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nillarilla* 
oooooh I am going to get me some Maca.







:

Me too!!!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheer up guys...

I'm 21 without child and have ZERO sex drive.

Maca's in the Mail baby....thank you


----------



## Sage.Naissance (Feb 5, 2008)

: oh hesperia, we are so much alike..... haha

except I get to add no partner to the mix!


----------

